# Farnborough/Frimley/Camberley/Aldershot?



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

:wave: Hey everyone!

I used to run my own detailing business from the GU16 area but for various reasons had to move house and sell all my detailing kit despite having well and truly caught the detailing bug :wall:

A few months later i'm at a stage where i'm itching to get to work on my new car - especially because it's full of swirls - but I don't have anywhere to work on it - no driveway, no garage etc. The joys of renting eh 

Just wondered if any fellow detailers out there would be willing to let me use their indoor space every once in a while to get to work on my motor? Or perhaps you could recommend a covered storage unit that can be used?

I don't have my own pressure washer etc anymore so relying on the local £6 car wash crew (yes, that desperate!) but would bring my own products with me so you wouldn't have to worry about that.

I live in the GU16 area still so would like to stay local and not travel too far.

Any advice or help guys? Thanks!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CLean and Shiny is in Aldershot


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

WHIZZER said:


> CLean and Shiny is in Aldershot


Thanks Whizzer! Someone else has just mentioned them too. Have they been known to help others out before too? Just trying to see it from their pov and why they'd want to help me...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

John is a pretty decent chap depends on his own space requirements etc


----------

